# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار تحت وب >  تلفن گویا در وب

## Ali_M.Eghbaldar

سلام به همه
کسی می تونه یه راهنمایی کامل در مورد استفاده تلفن گویا در وب به من بکنه؟
حالا با هر زبانی شد
اصلا باید از چی و ا زکجا شروع کنم و برم دنبالش
خیل حیاتیه!!!!!!!!!!1  :افسرده:  :افسرده: 
ممنونم

----------


## vcldeveloper

> استفاده تلفن گویا در وب


یعنی چی؟ از تلفن گویا برای مرور وب استفاده بشه؟ وب سایت تلفن گویا داشته باشه؟! یک نرم افزار تلفن گویا از طریق رابط تحت وب مدیریت بشه؟ یا چیز دیگه؟

شما وقتی همچین سوال گنگی می پرسید، چه جوابی باید داده بشه؟ حالا بماند که شما سوال را در تالار دلفی مطرح کردید، نه در تالاری که وابسته به یک زبان برنامه نویسی خاص نباشه.

----------


## Ali_M.Eghbaldar

سلام آقای کشاورز
من سوالمو در تالار *توسعه نرم افزار تحت وب* مطرح کردم نه دلفی
تازه اگرم تو دلفی باشه مشکلش چیه؟مگه با دلفی 2007 نمیشه ASP نوشت؟
در ضمن سوال من واضح بود یکی بهم پیشنهاد وبسایتی داد که یکی ا زموارد درخواستی شون  :لبخند: تلفن گویا بود!!!!!!

----------


## vcldeveloper

> من سوالمو در تالار *توسعه نرم افزار تحت وب* مطرح کردم نه دلفی


اگر دقت کنید، شما سوالتان را در جامعه برنامه نویس      > Native Code       >* برنامه نویسی در Delphi*> توسعه نرم افزار تحت وب یعنی در تالار توسعه نرم افزار تحت وب *با دلفی* مطرح کردید. این رو گفتم تا با توجه به اینکه پرسیده بودید، "حالا با هر زبانی شد"، انتظار نداشته باشید که کاربران فعال در زمینه سایر زبان های برنامه نویسی هم سوال شما را ببینند.





> در ضمن سوال من واضح بود یکی بهم پیشنهاد وبسایتی داد که یکی ا زموارد درخواستی شون تلفن گویا بود!


مسئله ایی نیست. اگر فکر می کنید سوالتان واضح هست، می تونید منتظر باشید تا یکی از کاربران بهتون جواب بده.

موفق باشید

----------


## Ali_M.Eghbaldar

دو کلمه هست
1.نشنیدیم 
2.بلد نیستیم
---------
ممنون

----------


## raravaice

این سئوال شما ربطی به ASP , Delphi یا غیره نداره.
شما باید به یک نرم افزار VOIP متوسل بشی که پر قدرت ترین اون asterisk هست.
با استفاده از این نرم افزار میتونی سرویس هایی از ارتباط تلفن را راه اندازی کنی که واقعا عجیب و جالب هست و این چیزی که شما قصد انجام اون را دارید تنها گوشه نا چیز و پیش پا افتاده ای از امکانات این نرم افزار هست.

موفق باشید

----------


## vcldeveloper

> این سئوال شما ربطی به ASP , Delphi یا غیره نداره.
> شما باید به یک نرم افزار VOIP متوسل بشی که پر قدرت ترین اون asterisk هست.


Asterisk هم به سوال این بنده خدا ربطی پیدا نمیکنه. Asterisk یک PBX برای تلفن های اینترنتی (یا همون VoIP) هست.

این بنده خدا ظاهرا خودش هم نمیدونه سوالش چی هست: 



> یکی بهم پیشنهاد *وبسایت*ی داد که یکی ا زموارد درخواستی شون *تلفن گویا* بود!


بدون جواب دادن به سوالی که در پست شماره 2 ازش پرسیدم، هر کسی فقط میتونه *حدس بزنه* که مشکلش چی هست؛ بخصوص که خودش هم تصور میکنه واضح توضیح داده، یا میدونه چی میخواد.

----------


## makh000f

واضح نیست.واضح تر باشه فهم اون مسئله بیشتر میشه

----------


## Ali_M.Eghbaldar

عزیزم اگه نارحتی بشین کنار و
مطالبی که فکر می کنی توش خدایی بخون و جواب بده اصراری نیست ج بدی
اگه توضیح من ناقصه بخاطر اینکه توضیح سفارش دهنده ناقص بود خودشم فقط از یجای دیگه دیده بود
*raravaice* میشه لطفا بیشتر و کاملتر توضیح بدید
ممنون میشم

----------


## firststep

آها حالا یکمکی شد

فکر نمکنم اون لهن سوال پرسیدن درست باشه

در ضمن این سیستم فکر نمی کنم تلفن گویا باشه این سیستم فقط یه سیستم تلفن اینترنتی است البته  جالبه.....

----------


## firststep

آها حالا یکمکی شد :تشویق: 

فکر نمکنم اون لهن سوال پرسیدن درست باشه :ناراحت: 
آقای کشاورز حق آب و گل داره..... :لبخند گشاده!: 

در ضمن این سیستم فکر نمی کنم تلفن گویا باشه این سیستم فقط یه سیستم تلفن اینترنتی است البته  جالبه.....

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

> حالا با هر زبانی شد
> اصلا باید از چی و ا زکجا شروع کنم و برم دنبالش


دوست عزیز چرا ناراحت میشی   گفتی با هر زبانی که شد خوب حتی زبان کارت رو هم ذکر نکردی یعنی حتی نکردی یه جستجو کوچولو در گوگل بزنی ببینی استارت کار از کجاست بعد سوال کنی و حداقل بدونی با چه زبانی باید شروع کنی و نیای تو دلفی سوالت رو مطرح کنی اگه 4 تا تاپیک این شکلی ایجاد بشه خوب مدیریت فروم از دست خارج میشه و دیگه نظم فروم برنامه نویسی رو از دست میده 

موفق باشی

----------


## vcldeveloper

> اگه توضیح من ناقصه بخاطر اینکه توضیح سفارش دهنده ناقص بود خودشم فقط از یجای دیگه دیده بود


شما برو مشکلت را با سفارش دهنده ات حل کن؛ هر وقت متوجه شدی که سفارش دهنده ات ازت دقیقا چی میخواد، بیا اینجا سوال بپرس.

اون چیزی هم که raravice گفتند، اگر زحمت می کشیدی، و یک جستجو درباره اش انجام می دادی، یک نرم افزار مرکز سوئیچینگ تلفن اینترنتی هست، و ربطی به وب سایت نداره.


تاپیک به دلیل اینکه خودِ شخص سوال کننده هم نمیدونه چی میخواد، و تالار مناسبی هم برای ارسال سوال انتخاب نکرده، قفل میشه.

هر وقت سوال برای خودتون جا افتاد، در سایت تاپیک ایجاد کنید، و درباره آن از دیگران کمک بخواید.

----------

